# UFC 265 Lewis vs. Gane



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Anyone watching UFC 265 tonight?

I was staying at the Hyatt Regency in downtown Houston for work earlier this week. Turns out it is the fighters' hotel for UFC 265. I was catching up on some emails in the lobby when Derrick Lewis checked in. And no, I didn't ask him if his 🏀🏀 was hot. 

It was wild walking around the hotel and seeing guys like Lewis and Jose Aldo in a casual setting all week.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Wow, I expected a better showing from Lewis.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> Anyone watching UFC 265 tonight?
> 
> I was staying at the Hyatt Regency in downtown Houston for work earlier this week. Turns out it is the fighters' hotel for UFC 265. I was catching up on some emails in the lobby when Derrick Lewis checked in. And no, I didn't ask him if his 🏀🏀 was hot.
> 
> It was wild walking around the hotel and seeing guys like Lewis and Jose Aldo in a casual setting all week.


I wanted to watch 264 (Thompson vs Burns) but not enough to watch it on PPV. All 3 of my boys are students at Thompson's school. My 9yo will likely earn his blackbelt before the year is out. I will have to watch myself as they get older. :lol:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

This explains why I didn't see Dana White at the Hyatt Regency. :lol:

https://youtu.be/cQPNWsA0JK0


----------

